# using beer instead of water......



## buffalohonker (Nov 28, 2013)

My last 2 smokes I have done I have used beer for my steam instead of water, I did a whole turkey and put 3 cans of Sam Adams Summer Ale and I thought it came out amazing! Well today I have salmon in the smoker which i do every year for my father in law but this time i put 2 cans of Sam Adams Octoberfest, it smells amazingggggggggg..Anyone else add beer to their smoke>? Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## bigj108 (Nov 28, 2013)

I used to use water then one day I had some homebrew porter that was a little old for me to drink so I tried a chicken with it also turned out amazing, since then I have used all sorts of things, from cheap whiskey to red wine.  My favorite so far is an IPA chicken.  Today I am doing a Dales Pale Ale Turkey!!  This is my first turkey I have smoked so I am very interested in seeing how it turns out.  Happy thanksgiving out there guys!


----------

